
Lambda School – interesting model, only pay for lessons when you get a tech job - vinnyglennon
https://lambdaschool.com/
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18854881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18854881).

------
AnaniasAnanas
There is something similar in the UK where you need to start paying off the
student loan once you have job with a certain wage and above.
[https://www.gov.uk/repaying-your-student-loan/when-you-
start...](https://www.gov.uk/repaying-your-student-loan/when-you-start-and-
finish-repaying)

